# my first outdoor layout



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everybody, i am trying to put my train outdoors but I've never done that before, so I want to ask you how to give the proper care to my train so it can be outdoors without problems, the weather here in the place where I live is wet and its usually raining, I also want to put a bridge in the layout but here in my country the g scale is not popular here so trestles and tunnels are very hard to find, I know I can build my own, But my greatest concern is that I've many cats and they usually do their "things" in the garden, what I am affraid is that they will do all of their poo and nasty things in the tracks, and even use the bridge as a bed or something like that, they very undisciplined...


So can anyone tell me what experiences have had with pets and what can I do to avoid any problem???

Thanks...


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Emperor and welcome to the site. I have a double track bridge and a tunnel, as well as two cats. I have not seen them on the bridge, but have seen them use the tunnel as a short cut to get from one side to the other. My cats do their business elsewhere and have not had any messes on the track.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello Emperor, 

Shouldn't be too hard to make a more attractive place (vs. the track) for your kitties to take a dump. They'll want to bury, so maybe incorporate a couple of spots for litter, or at least clean / bare soil? 

For your bridge, you might consider designing in some features that make it less attractive for a bed, e.g., hand rail or lamp posts that are not comfy to lay on, but are easily replaced if they try. 

Cliff


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody here had to deal with this guy. Can't remember who it was anymore, But I think he wrote that all trains were cancelled until the "lion" was ready to move elsewhere. 

Our present kitty prefers mulch to other locations outside. I had track outdoors for about eight years and never had a "deposit" from any of our cats although we had at least one - and sometimes two cats for that whole time. 
HOWEVER, I did have a squirrel stuff the mine entrance full of acorns! AND gnaw on the pack donkey. (Since the donkey was a lead casting, I think the squirrel may have lost that round.)










I just chalk it up to some of the "challenges" of running outdoors. The "challenge" that proved too great were the pine needles. The next layout will be off the ground - also easier to run live steamers that way.

Best of luck,
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, there are cats in our neighborhood and I've never had any problems with their leavings. We live next to a pond and occasionally I have to remove goose droppings from the track. When we had a dog he always left the train alone. It probably went back to when he was a puppy and was sitting on the track when the 5:45 express came through. It hit him in the rear, he yipped, jumped about 6" in the air and never came near the train for the next 13 years. Where do you live? There might be some members here who can offer advice on local problems you might encounter with your local climate. Chuck


----------



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

Well thanks everybody for your answers, I live in Mexico City and right now it is raining, the cats are inside the house but when it is a sunny day, they are in the garden all day playing with each other, I am a bit worried about what are they going to do when I put the tracks in the garden, because their urine is too corrosive for metals. Once I had some coins and for some reason they felt to the cat's sandbox and all of the coins oxidized in a matter of minutes... And I have this wet weather, is there something that I can do to avoid the tracks become oxidized?


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

go with stainless steel or aluminum rail. I run battery so I don't have to worry about cleaning the rail


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There are stainless steel rails that can be used. Most of us with brass rails accept the fact that we need to polish the rails. Oxidation, tarnish, is a fact of life. There are a lot of post here on what to do. When I get a chance to do a search I'll post a link to what I do. Chuck


----------



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

Posted By chuck n on 23 Oct 2013 03:21 PM 
There are stainless steel rails that can be used. Most of us with brass rails accept the fact that we need to polish the rails. Oxidation, tarnish, is a fact of life. There are a lot of post here on what to do. When I get a chance to do a search I'll post a link to what I do. Chuck Oh yeah I got it, but I was thinking about tracks being exposed to a certain weather and certain conditions (in this case, the cats) may need even more specific care than in a normal situation...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to a thread last summer that discussed track cleaning. My method is about 7 posts down. The link usually brings you into the end of the thread you may have to go back to the first page.


dry wall sander 

This works and it is inexpensive. There are cars and engines that will also do the job. I like the pad. I have an LGB track cleaning engine, but I only use it when the track has been left for a long time, such as when I am away on vacation.

The pads will remove the oxidation from animal droppings. It sometimes takes a few passes but it comes up.

Nancy and I have visited Mexico City several times. We really enjoyed it. Back in the 1980s we took the Copper Canyon Trip. I think we took 4 or 5 days, stopping overnight at various villages along the way. Great trip.

Chuck


----------



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

well I tried that before and it really worked when I had my tracks without maintanace for 15 years, it worked the only thing that I was missing was the Rail Zip, obviously it isn't on sell here in Mexico or at least not for G scale but can HO antioxidizers work for G scale?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that the general thought here on MLS, Is that outdoors, putting a liquid on the track could attract and hold dirt. Polishing the track is the best way to go. Regardless of how you do it. It takes me a couple of minutes. Chuck


----------



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

Posted By chuck n on 25 Oct 2013 03:19 PM 
I think that the general thought here on MLS, Is that outdoors, putting a liquid on the track could attract and hold dirt. Polishing the track is the best way to go. Regardless of how you do it. It takes me a couple of minutes. Chuck 
OK but in an indoor layout, can I use the liquid for HO tracks in the G tracks or can I buy any antioxidize liquid for any metal ?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It shouldn't hurt, but don't use very much, a couple of drops on the track at one or two places. If you have any grades, there is a chance for wheel slip.


Chuck


----------

